# gerd out of control--help



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi I have Gerd and a hiatus hernia and it's out of control. I've tried every medication from prevacid, pantoloc, pariet and nexium. I have heartburn daily and am in pain daily. I eat properly-no caffine, no chocalate, no deep fried food, what else can I do. My meals consist of oatmeal, fibre cereal, fruits, carrots, potatoes, vegetable(discluding tomatoe and citrus fruits), chicken and fish. Can anyone point out anything I'm doing wrong. I can't figure it out. I'm waiting to get an 24 acid reflux test done. That's not till May. In the mean time I need help. Any suggestions or info would be great. I know the basic elevate your bed, don't eat at night time, eat small meals. Please help.


----------



## toostressed (Feb 6, 2005)

Percy, it sounds like you are doing everything that you should be doing. I wonder, though, if you might have developed a wheat or gluten intolerance that is contributing to your pain. I developed a wheat sensitivity after being on a PPI for a couple of years and swear the two are related, even though my GI doc is not willing to admit it! (I haven't seen any studies in the U.S. to confirm this connection, but I did run across a reference to a study in Austria that showed a connection between long-term PPI use and the development of wheat intolerance.) Now when I eat anything that contains wheat, I get a burning sensation (that can last for a day or two) in my hiatal hernia area, and, strangely enough, my lips seem incredibly chapped! Perhaps you should try a cream of rice cereal (I use Nabisco's Cream of Rice) instead of the fibre cereal or oatmeal (which can be contaminated by wheat in processing) for 5-7 days to see if that brings any relief.


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Number One Health Mistake!An Acid Body


----------

